# Alum Creek Help??



## CincinnatiJack (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok so I'm in a junior bass club in Cincinnati and we are having a tournament at Alum Creek Lake this weekend. Since I didn't get a chance to pre-fish the lake, I was wondering if anyone could help me out and point me to the right spots. I heard the weather is supposed to be great this weekend too 
Thanks!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Lake is WAY down, be careful running around if you are unfamiliar with it. Lots of places to drop a lower unit


----------

